# All the documents I'm submitting tomorrow for partner visa application!



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm applying for a civil partner visa tomorrow and I'm very very very nervous. Just wanted to post all the things I'm submitting and make sure that I've got everything covered. If anybody can confirm that I'm good to go, I would really appreciate it! Thanks!

Also, I followed someone's advice here that "more is better" so I went overboard (I think). Let me know if I'm* submitting something extra that may be considered HARMFUL rather than HARMLESS* which I should omit.

I am also including this Table of Contents in the application!

I.	Applicant Information
a.	Two (2) Passport-sized Photos
b.	Old and Current Passports
c.	Cover/Introduction Letter (relevant information highlighted...literally, with a highlighter!)
d.	Original Birth Certificate
e.	TB Test Results

II.	Applicant’s English Language Requirement
a.	Bachelor’s Degree Final Certificate
b.	Bachelor’s Degree Final Certificate English Translation
c.	UK NARIC Statement of Comparability (saying my degree is equivalent to UK degree)
d.	English as Medium of Instruction Certificate
e.	Final University Transcripts

III.	Applicant’s Evidence of Employability
a.	CV
b.	Sample Job Ads

IV.	Applicant’s Proposed Travel Date
a.	Proposed Flight Itinerary

V.	Sponsor Information
a.	Letter of Support/Endorsement (relevant information highlighted)
b.	Scann of Current Passport’s Bio Page
c.	Scan of Birth Certificate

VI.	Sponsor’s Financial Information
a.	Payslips (6 months)
b.	Bank Statements (6 months, stamped and signed, with cover letter, salary highlighted, other purchases related to our relationship such as concert tickets and gifts also highlighted)
c.	Employment Contract
d.	Letter from Employer
e.	P60

VII.	Evidence of Relationship
a.	Civil Partnership Certificate
b.	Applicant’s Civil Partnership Ceremony Vow
c.	Sponsor’s Philippine Stamp on Passport
d.	Sponsor’s Plane E-Ticket for the Philippines
e.	Applicant’s Plane E-Ticket for the UK
f.	E-mail Logs (15 pages)
g.	Facebook Chat Logs (15 pages)
h.	Skype Logs (15 pages)
i.	Scan of Christmas Greeting Card
j.	Letter of Support from Applicant’s and Sponsor’s Friend

VIII.	Evidence of Accommodation
a.	Tenancy Agreement
b. Formal Signed Letter from Landlord
c.	E-mail from Landlord
d.	Shared Electricity Bills
e.	Shared Gas Bills
f. Council Tax Bill (most recent)

*my partner is the sole occupant of the flat (description of the flat included in Letter from Landlord) so I did not feel the need to enclose an inspection

IX.	Photographic Evidences
a.	Civil Partnership Ceremony Photos
b.	Photos from Applicant’s and Sponsor’s Stay in the Philippines
c.	Photos from Applicant’s and Sponsor’s Stay in the UK
d.	Photos of Applicant with Sponsor’s Family
e.	Photos of Accommodation in the UK

*total number of photos around 40-50

Let me know if this is good to go!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks o.k. to me... I've added my own suggestions to what you may want to exclude.

Quote:

I'm applying for a civil partner visa tomorrow and I'm very very very nervous. Just wanted to post all the things I'm submitting and make sure that I've got everything covered. If anybody can confirm that I'm good to go, I would really appreciate it! Thanks!

Also, I followed someone's advice here that "more is better" so I went overboard (I think). Let me know if I'm* submitting something extra that may be considered HARMFUL rather than HARMLESS* which I should omit.

I am also including this Table of Contents in the application! *<<<===<<< NOT NEEDED*_. Just submit everything in the order you've indicated below and the ECO will be able to find what he or she needs._

I.	Applicant Information
a.	Two (2) Passport-sized Photos
b.	Old and Current Passports

c.	Cover/Introduction Letter (relevant information highlighted...literally, with a highlighter!) _*<<<===<<< Highlighter NOT necessary*. Submit _un_highlighted letter_.

d.	Original Birth Certificate
e.	TB Test Results



II.	Applicant’s English Language Requirement
a.	Bachelor’s Degree Final Certificate
b.	Bachelor’s Degree Final Certificate English Translation
c.	UK NARIC Statement of Comparability (saying my degree is equivalent to UK degree)
d.	English as Medium of Instruction Certificate

e.	Final University Transcripts _*<<<===<<< NOT NEEDED*, do not include_



III.	Applicant’s Evidence of Employability _*<<<===<<< NOT NEEDED*, as it is your Sponsor's responsibility to support you and you will have the right to work in the UK once your FLR(M) has been processed._



IV.	Applicant’s Proposed Travel Date
a.	Proposed Flight Itinerary



V.	Sponsor Information
a.	Letter of Support/Endorsement (relevant information highlighted)
b.	Scan of Current Passport’s Bio Page

c.	Scan of Birth Certificate *<<<===<<< Send ORIGINAL, if available.*_ If not available, o.k. to leave scan out, as the UKBA can verify Sponsor's status in UK through the passport information that he has supplied_



VI.	Sponsor’s Financial Information
a.	Payslips (6 months)

b.	Bank Statements (6 months, stamped and signed, with cover letter, salary highlighted, other purchases related to our relationship such as concert tickets and gifts also highlighted) *<<<===<<< EXPLANATION OF PURCHASES NOT NEEDED.*_ As long as Sponsor meets the income requirements and he doesn't go into overdraft every month, you don't need to explain any of the purchases for concert tickets, gifts etc to anyone._

c.	Employment Contract
d.	Letter from Employer
e.	P60



VII.	Evidence of Relationship
a.	Civil Partnership Certificate
b.	Applicant’s Civil Partnership Ceremony Vow
c.	Sponsor’s Philippine Stamp on Passport
d.	Sponsor’s Plane E-Ticket for the Philippines
e.	Applicant’s Plane E-Ticket for the UK
f.	E-mail Logs (15 pages)

g.	Facebook Chat Logs (15 pages) *<<<===<<<*_ reduce to 10 pages single sided print or 5 double sided printed pages. You don't need to include every single chat, but a selection of chats that show that you've been in regular contact over the course of your relationship is enough._

h.	Skype Logs (15 pages) *<<<===<<<*_ reduce to 10 pages single sided print or 5 double sided printed pages. Again, you don't need to include every single chat, but a selection of chats that show that you've been in regular contact over the course of your relationship is enough._

g. Scan of Christmas Card *<<<===<<< NOT NEEDED*_ do not send_

j.	Letter of Support from Applicant’s and Sponsor’s Friend *<<<===<<< NOT NEEDED*_, but o.k. to send if you wish._



VIII.	Evidence of Accommodation
a.	Tenancy Agreement
b. Formal Signed Letter from Landlord

c.	E-mail from Landlord *<<<===<<< NOT NEEDED*_, as you have a signed letter from the landlord, which is stronger than a simple email that is easy to fabricate_

d.	Shared Electricity Bills
e.	Shared Gas Bills
f. Council Tax Bill (most recent)

*my partner is the sole occupant of the flat (description of the flat included in Letter from Landlord) so I did not feel the need to enclose an inspection



IX.	Photographic Evidences
a.	Civil Partnership Ceremony Photos
b.	Photos from Applicant’s and Sponsor’s Stay in the Philippines
c.	Photos from Applicant’s and Sponsor’s Stay in the UK
d.	Photos of Applicant with Sponsor’s Family
e.	Photos of Accommodation in the UK

*total number of photos around 40-50 _*<<<===<<<* Are you able to reduce the number of photos? While the "types" of photos is good, you don't need very many_

Let me know if this is good to go!

End Quote


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for your response!

Will consider most of your suggestions!! Will finalize everything by tonight!!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

I included a cover letter for the bank statement because he does utilize his overdraft every month...but they get paid right away when he gets his salary...but from what I've researched in this forum, it shouldn't weight too much under the new rules (we exceed the minimum income requirement by more than £10k anyway).


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I think you've got a good application package.

Your core details are good and concise (I'd still leave out the university transcripts, landlord's email, and the scan of your partner's birth certificate) and as long as Partner satisfies the income requirement, you appear to have everything in order, with strong documentation to support.

If anything, you've gone overboard with the FaceBook and Skype log and photographic evidence portion of your application. This is not a bad thing, as it's an easy trap to fall into. I remember when I was doing my own application last summer, I had 20 double sided pages (i.e. 40 sheets of paper) worth of emails alone. 

The point of this requirement is to show that a) you've met each other (which your evidence clearly shows with the e-tickets... it's not cheap to travel these days, even for trips shorter than Phils-UK... tickets between Vancouver and London are a minimum of £800rt) and b) you've both willingly married and the marriage is not one of convenience (again, the inclusion of your marriage vows/certificate and photos shows this). The Email and Skype evidence is meant to support the fact that your relationship has been for as long as you are claiming.

Good luck to you. It's an exciting time in your life and most of the hard part is over (i.e. getting your documentation together)... it's just one more good push (i.e. waiting for them to decide) and then you should be able to plan the rest of your lives together!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you so much!

I included a lot of Skype, e-mail and Facebook logs because we've known each other for a relatively short amount of time (less than one year actually)...but in the span of time that we've known each other, we've lived together for 5 months already....so I just wanted to make sure that the ECO knows that our relationship is genuine and subsisting.


----------



## Maishr (Aug 16, 2013)

Is partner visa...and spouse or fiancé visa SAME? Confused!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

No you have your fiancé visa which is valid for 6 months and allows you to get married within that time frame after which you can apply for a spouse visa, inside the UK. However, you cannot work with a fiancé visa. 
A spouse visa is when you are actually married and allows you to stay in the country and work for 2.5 years before you apply for an extension (FLR (M) - another 2.5 years,) after which you can apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain. ILR is the stage before you apply for British Citizenship. 
An unmarried partner visa is like a spouse visa with the only difference that you're not married and you have to be living with your partner for 2 years continuously prior to applying for it. 
A Civil Partner visa is the same as spouse visa.


----------



## Maishr (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you so much MacUk. Am Very new to this forum...read few posting and very impressed.... I have a situation. Don't know much...hope I can get some help. Thanks in advance

Currently am living in US and have working visa. My boyfriend is BRitish. We are planing to get married and i am thinking to move to UK. What would be the easiest and fastest way to get all procedure done and move to UK. 

Right now am on vacation and in UK for 2 weeks. Can we get married now? And I go back to US... Apply for spouse visa?

Or its better to go back to US and apply for fiancé visa and come to UK get married? 
Or it's easy if my boyfriend comes to US and we get married and then I apply for spouse visa?

Please...HELP HELP 
Thank you so much


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Maishr said:


> Thank you so much MacUk. Am Very new to this forum...read few posting and very impressed.... I have a situation. Don't know much...hope I can get some help. Thanks in advance
> 
> Currently am living in US and have working visa. My boyfriend is BRitish. We are planing to get married and i am thinking to move to UK. What would be the easiest and fastest way to get all procedure done and move to UK.
> 
> ...


Please don't spam the forum with the same question. You have posted this at least THREE times. Someone will be around to answer your question soon, please be patient. It is the middle of the day in the UK where most of our members live, and many won't be around for a few more hours until the evening.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

DO NOT get married while you're visiting the UK. This is not legal. 
The appropriate route would be to apply for a fiancé visa or get married in the United States and then apply for a spouse visa. You could also get a marriage visitor visa which will allow you to get married in the UK, but then you have to leave the country in order to apply for your spouse visa. Remember, your partner has to be earning above £18 600 gross annual salary and you have to prove that the marriage is genuine. You will need a place to stay (rented or owned) and it must not be overcrowded. I don't know whether you should apply from the USA or your country of origin.


----------



## Maishr (Aug 16, 2013)

Sure....


----------

